# Arcade Fire



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Brilliant experimental to the nth degree.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Pretty cool modern rock band.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the video. Funeral is among my favorite rock albums of the 2000s. Neon Bible is quite good too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2017)

Ive got three albums...'burbs is best.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Way overrated...........


----------

